# Is this pigeon releasable???



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi, just found a baby pigeon yesterday. Looks to be about 5 weeks old. It couldn't fly, and could only use one leg. Very starved. It's now in my loft (I currently have no pigeons, but will be getting some in a few weeks), and has fresh food/water. Problem: must be a baby just kicked out of the nest; it doesn't know much about pecking for food. So I've been opening the beak and sticking food in, and it's caught on because now it's billing my fingers, and will take a peanut out of them, but won't peck at it on the ground. I've got food scattered, and have been pecking my finger at it, but he/she just hasn't caught on. Seems healthy enough other than that. Leg has no cuts/injuries, might be birth defect. Also noticed middle toe on both feet is feathered (slightly). Could be an inbred bird.

Is there any possibility of releasing this pigeon once it's gained enough weight and able to fly? Or will it be permanetly imprinted with me since I have to hand feed it? I've been keeping my contact as limited as possible.

BTW, as far as the useless leg goes, I have seen several pigeons around here getting along just fine with only one leg, so that's not the part I'm asking about.

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi Suzanne, 

Thanks for taking this little one into your home and loft. At 5 weeks old, this pigeon is just on the cusp of learning to self feed. Some take longer than others so just continue to offer seeds in a dish or scattered on the ground and "peck" at them with your fingers to stimulate the bird. The feathered toes just indicates that it is probably a domestic and fancy pigeon, they often have partially feathered feet. As for the leg, I'm not sure what could be going on there. Patience is required here if you please, so just keep trying to get the pigeon interested and able to eat on it's own for now. Is it not possible for you to keep this bird permanently?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Suzanne,


...find a way to keep it warm...oir to let it have the option of a heating pad set on low or medium depending on your clime...l;et it be safe from drafts...

...find a way to spend time with it, feeding it off and on in some way like it's parents would have...or stay with the 'seed-pop' into it's Beak.

Let it have a small rolled and set like a horseshoe towell to lay on...there is likely a sprained leg, or a green stick fracture of it's leg, which will take maybe a week or three weeks to heal...

Set seeds so it can peck with you...you 'peck' with your index finger...

Feed it for now and intersperse these pecking lessons untill the youngster is pecking effeciently on it's own.

It may wish to rely ON you, but this is not an 'imprint' and is nothing to worry about.

Once it is well and can eat on it's own and fly decently, and can be among wild Pigeons, it will thank you and move on with no entanglements.

How are the poos?

I have many feals in my Wild Flock who have Feathered legs and feathered Toes...means nothing as far as I know...


Best wishes,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Um, I'm not much of a pigeon poo expert. My homers' poos were never consistant. But this bird's poos are a bit watery, bright green.

Seems to be eating a bit more on his own, but definitly prefers my hand!

There isn't MUCH of a problem with me keeping him, just a few problems. One, I have a very tiny loft, wouldn't hold more than 6 birds, or 2 pairs of laying birds. Second, I had a feral once which was a mate to my homer. I let him out for the first time in his new loft, and he took off and never came back. He'd lived in the house for over a year, and had been in the loft about 2 months. And because he took off, 2 weeks later my female racing homer took off in search of a new mate, and never came back. She'd been let out to fly without any problems for a few weeks. The problem is, we move alot and I don't want to lose a bird that might not train to a new house. That's why I'm getting Mookees. They can be trained similar to rollers to come back to a box. I was pretty devestated when my birds took off, so I am trying my hardest to make sure that doesn't happen again.

But if the bird seems overly affectionate and personalble to humans, I will either see if one of the local clubs members will take him, or take him over to the bird sanctuary here. They have a whole enclosed area for pigeons.

I'm in Las Vegas, so it's pretty warm, but I do have a box out there with a nest bowl for him. Most of the guys out here have open lofts anyway for their birds.

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gee Screaming Eagle, I think I've heard of a rehabber in your area who might 
be willing to help . Hmmm, ah, Phil, can you remember that guy's name?

fp

PS--bright green can mean that it needs food


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

Dark green is indicative of hunger in pigeons. The droppings will be few, small and forest green in a pigeon that is hungry.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I experienced the forest green poos with my two squabs the first couple of days -- they weren't eating of their own volition, and I was doing the best I could with handfeeding. Once they began gobbling up the mash, their poos became more solid and nut brown, with a light colored fluid component.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi FP,
> 
> Dark green is indicative of hunger in pigeons. The droppings will be few, small and forest green in a pigeon that is hungry.


Hi Brad, 

I put out bright green as possible indication of hunger as I didn't want to alarm,
just suggest food intake s/b focussed on. I've actually read here about bright
green being indicative of starvation, my vet has also concurred w/that. I 
recently had two pijies shipped and on arrival there poo was very bright green.
They are shy, nervous types, and even though there was plenty of food, I think
the shipping experience may have interfered w/their normal eating habits.

Here is a quote regarding bright green poo:

6th March 2005, 01:38 PM
John_D's Avatar
John_D John_D is offline
Matriarch

Join Date: Jan 2002
Location: West Sussex,UK
Posts: 896
John_D is on a distinguished road
Hi,

If you have the food in a little pot, he would normally show signs of eating or at least interest, from scattered seed. His poops should be fairly solid, but a poorly pigeon does often get runny. Are they a bright green? That would indicate starvation.

Reply With Quote 

Best,

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 


Yes, that could be the difference, starvation vs. hunger. In the morning my birds usually have the dark green poos under their roosts which shows to me they are hungry. I feed and then later on during the day they go brown and normal after eating


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Brad, 

Yes, the I'm hungry and here are my poos to prove it look  . I notice in the city the bright green more often than I'd like to. Between the SF city workers that sweep and the contracted non-profit groups that sweep, it's 
hard for the pijies to forage sometimes. Makes you wanna scream  !

Best,

fp


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Problem with poops is that they can mean something or nothing much, ain't it!

Just a change od diet can alter the color, and sometimes consistency.

Yes, the green is frequently a sign of starvation in ferals, as it means the bile is being excreted and nothing much else. Another possibility, particularly bright green, is enteritis or irritated bowel, I believe.

Honestly, poops are a complete subject in itself! 

John


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, that's why I phrased it in terms of "can mean they need food", not even
in terms of starvation. Not only would poops for pigeons be a topic unto itself
but, well, uh--humans. The problem with knowing for "sure" w/ferals is that you 
may see them one day but not the next or for a few days. What if they were
boarderline starving and they just managed to get enuf food one day to eek
out their existence but then they have a low or no food day. Think there may
be plenty of variables there not to mention as has Brad in the past, that what
they eat, much like ourselves can have an effect on things. Just ask anyone
who likes asparagus  .


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

*To release or not to*

Hello, I posted already on weaning. I found Spike as a squab and he thinks he's human and he is being a bugger with this weaning business.

Anyway, I am not sure what to do with him. We love each other but I don't know if it is right to keep a wild bird in captivity.

Who would have ever thought I would be so attached to a pigeon. He is the coolest bird ever. He flies to me and misses me when I leave the room.
I wish he wasn't so domesticated so I could let him go without my heart breaking. So far it looks like Spike is with us to stay. If so, we are going to build him a sanctuary out of a screened tent gazeebo and some branches. 

I am afraid to release him into the wild because we don't have pigeons where we live, but we do have crows, hawks, and coyotes. We found him in a neighboring town 20 miles away. If we release him there, won't he "home" his way back.

I think m heart would shatter if I just GAVE HIM AWAY to a wild life rescue. What is the consensus on keeping a feral pigeon as a pet?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Spike said:


> Hello, I posted already on weaning. I found Spike as a squab and he thinks he's human and he is being a bugger with this weaning business.
> 
> Anyway, I am not sure what to do with him. We love each other but I don't know if it is right to keep a wild bird in captivity.
> 
> ...


Hi Spike, the concensus on keeping a feral pigeon as a pet is good.  That is in fact how many, if not most, of us got started with pigeons. Most wild animals should be rehabbed to be released at some point. This is not often (usually?) the case with pigeons. Especially when they're hand-raised, they often fall in love with their human and won't have anything to do with other birds. They identify with us instead of pigeons, and often there is very little we can do to prevent that. I, and several people I know, have raised pigeons with no other birds around and they have lived very full and rich lives. As long as there is room to fly around the house, and plenty of time and attention lavished on them, there is no reason not to keep a pigeon as a pet, as far as I've seen. A released pigeon that has been in human care doesn't often do well in the wild. They have no fear of hawks or other predators, and often have no desire to join a flock. They don't know where to find food or water. 

Of course, there are the exceptions. Some hand-raised pijies have flown away and been seen later with local flocks, healthy as can be. See what other people have to say, but I think you'll get the same answer more or less. You must do what's right for your pigeon, and what he is comfortable with. And having a pet pigeon is one of the best things that can happen to a person, as far as I'm concerned.  Just be careful, 'cause when word gets out you have one, others will certainly follow....!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi~ My answer is NOT to release.

Ferals make *great* pets.


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

*Thanks*

Yay! I am so happy that it is acceptable to keep a pigeon. Spike's gazeebo should be pretty big for flying during the day when we aren't home. So, I'm excited and my husband said "Oh, Shize!" LOL


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am sure that you and your husband will provide your Spike with a good safe home. There is a wealth of information right in front of you here at Pigeon Talk, and please don't hesitate to ask away if you have questions.

Many members here started with ferals, and still have "ferals" in their pigeon collection.

My first feral found us when he was hurt...that was over two years ago and Tooter is still with us.

We had the one for two years, but now we have 6.

One Indian fantail, and the rest of feral variety and we love them all!


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

*Hee hee*

That's neat Victor. I never even heard of pigeons as pets until visiting Pigeon Talk. I have heard of pet doves, but I think pigeons are better!


----------

